# Steelpan and classical music



## aberooski

Hello,

I wanted to start this thread to shed some light on the beauty and versatility of the steelpan. I will post videos of the steelpan performing classical music as I find them.

Also; if there are any questions or comments about the instrument, I will be more than happy to address them.


----------



## aberooski

The first videos I want to post are a composition by Liam Teague titled "A Visit to Hell". He originally composed it for solo steelpan (tenor pan), and it was then arranged for steelpan and orchestra by Jamie Whitmarsh.

The first video is of Liam Teague performing his composition.
The second and third video is of David Aarons and the NIU Philharmonic performing the orchestral arrangement done by Jamie Whitmarsh.


----------



## KenOC

Steelpans... Takemitsu uses several in his excellent percussion concerto, "From Me Flows what You Call Time."


----------



## aberooski

Shoot, I was trying to post directly under your reply......hold on


----------



## aberooski

KenOC said:


> Steelpans... Takemitsu uses several in his excellent percussion concerto, "From Me Flows what You Call Time."


I don't like music like this...It makes me ask myself: "What the hell am I doing?!"

More seriously, thanks for posting this link! Japanese love steelpan!! The only criticism with the pan on this recording is the tone of the instrument. It's rather abrasive and is fairly primitive to what instruments are able to sound like today. That is only being said without knowledge of any intentions by the composer/conductor/whoever.

Yes!! Thanks again for posting.


----------



## Art Rock

Concerto for steelpan and orchestra....


----------



## aberooski

Art Rock said:


> Concerto for steelpan and orchestra....


Yes!! Steelpan concerto by Jan Bach. It was composed for Liam Teague while they were faculty/student at Northern Illinois University. It has also been featured on the NIU concerto competition concert by Mia Gormandy and soon to be Josanne Francis on February 12, 2014.

Here is Liam Teague performing the concerto with the Taiwan National Symphony (in 3 parts):

Part 1: 




Part 2: 




Part 3:


----------



## dgee

Sur Incises by Boulez has steel drums


----------



## User in F minor

As does Grisey's _Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil_.


----------

